# mailto mit JavaScript Parameter



## dadom110 (16. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

folgendes Problemchen:

Ich will per HTML "mailto" eine Email mit vordefiniertem Inhalt versenden. 

Inhalte sollen neben festem Textbestandteilen, auch dynamisch dazu gelesene Textfeld-Inhalt sein:


```
"<a href=\"mailto:name1@domain.tld?subject=Test&body=Sehr geerhte Damen und Herren%0%A0AAnzhahl für Heute:  [TEXTFELDINHALT]\">Email verschicken</a>
```

Ist so was auf diesem einfachen Wege überhaupt möglich? Oder was für alternativen habe ich an der Stelle? Hatte schon mal versucht irgendwie JavaScript dazwischen zu bringen, aber funktioniert hat es bisher nicht 

Danke schon mal
D


----------



## MrWong (16. März 2009)

Ich würde das lieber mit einem PHP Script Lösen.

Nachdem Du schreibst das es Dynamisch ist, ist dies das einfachste und der sauberste weg. 
Das Problem mit dem mailto Links ist immer Client bezogen der eine Email Client kann es der andere nicht (Outlook mag solche Links nicht fall ich mich noch richtig erinnere).

Grüße
Mr Wong


----------



## dadom110 (17. März 2009)

MrWong hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (Outlook mag solche Links nicht fall ich mich noch richtig erinnere).



Also MS Outlook hat damit kein Problem. Ist eben immer eine Frage des Anwendungsfalls. Wenn man wirklich eine "starre" Email hat ist das ganze über PHP sicher eine alternative, aber für meinen Fall finde ich es von Vorteil das die ganze Geschichte eben nicht im Hintergrund abläuft. Man Email Adressen eingeben (aus dem Adressbuch), eventuell Anpassungen am Text vornehmen, mit all dem "Luxus" den der Mail Client eben bietet. Klar Nachteil ist das ein entsprechender Client vorhanden sein muss... habe das ganze jetzt erst mal über Javascript gelöst:


```
HTML:
<p style='cursor:pointer;color: blue;' onclick='sendMail();'> Email versenden </p>

JS: 
var body='Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,%0A%0A';
body+='blabla'
var to='someMail@gmx.de'
location.href = "mailto:"+to+"?subject=Titel&body=" + body;
```


----------

